# Stories on website



## hullite (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice to here from you when I introduced myself. If anyone is interested in reading them, there are 3 out of 4 stories of mine on a website to do with the fishing industry when I worked for Lord Line, also things that happened a long time afterwards. 
Just go into thisisull.com and click on articles then scroll down until you see my name.
From Terry Hood


----------

